# first attempts of weathering buildings



## njrailer93 (Nov 28, 2011)

this is my first crack at using pastel chalk powder to do some weathering. honestly the photos dont do the justice but i thought id share im actually really happy with the end result.


----------



## Laidoffsick (Sep 20, 2015)

Nice work!

I recently switched to Pan Pastels and couldn't be happier. I had always used Bragdon and AIM weathering powders.


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2016)

Excellent weathering job. I'd never guess it was your first try.


----------



## Hudson J1e (Nov 19, 2015)

Yes, very nice work. To my eye the building looks weathered and not beat to heck. I really like it.


----------



## josef (Jun 20, 2015)

Excellent, and for a first time, I see a future of excellence. I remember my first attempt, didn't even come close.
Thanks for sharing and posting.


----------



## PatKn (Jul 14, 2015)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Spence (Oct 15, 2015)

Looks real nice. Hard to believe it's your first time weathering.


----------



## Patrick1544 (Apr 27, 2013)

Looks real good for your first time. Don't forget to weather your fuel oil tank and soil pipes.


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2016)

Very well done.


----------



## sp2207 (Oct 7, 2015)

I like what you did.Great Job.


----------



## Bill Webb (Sep 14, 2015)

Really looks nice; once you start it becomes contagious. If you want to see some examples, check out Harry Heike on U-tube. He has 20+ buildings and is a master at it. But with your first results, you may be teaching him.


----------



## Genetk44 (Feb 26, 2016)

Well done...looks really good indeed. Weathering is lots of fun and can get addictive...beware!!!!


----------



## njrailer93 (Nov 28, 2011)

Yes now it's killing me that everything else isn't weathered. Would it be a good idea I seal the chalk? With maybe a matte clear coat?


----------



## Genetk44 (Feb 26, 2016)

njoffroader said:


> Yes now it's killing me that everything else isn't weathered. Would it be a good idea I seal the chalk? With maybe a matte clear coat?


Depends on how much you expect to handle the building. Powders tend to highlight fingerprints and/or wear off with handling.
The 2 problems with sealing the powders with Dullcote or something similar....1) it tones down and even disappears the powder weathering so you might have to either make it more pronounced by adding more weathering now before sealing or building it up after, in layers. 2) you will have to use some sort of removable masking on the windows or the sealer will fog/craze the "glass"

My advice if you are goilng to seal is to weather a spare scrap piece of plastic or model, then seal it so you can actually see and get an idea about the effects.

I tend to seal all my models with DullCote or something similar.

Cheers,
Gene


----------



## njrailer93 (Nov 28, 2011)

I was more worried about the glass dulling up I don't plan on handling the building so maybe for now I'll just leave it as is until a problem arises


----------



## Genetk44 (Feb 26, 2016)

njoffroader said:


> I was more worried about the glass dulling up I don't plan on handling the building so maybe for now I'll just leave it as is until a problem arises


Just for your future reference....I use the Humbrol product but I guess you would find the Micro Mask in your area ....nice thing about Humbrol...and probably the Micro Mask is once dry they are easy to peel off by hooking a wooden toothpick under an edge and just peeling it off.


----------



## Laidoffsick (Sep 20, 2015)

If the building is lit, but doesn't have any interior details, sometimes it's better to fog ul the windows. It hides the fact that its really a vacant building. 

If you attempt to Dull-Cote it, do very very light mists from several inches away or it will make all that chalk disappear. While the Dull-Cote is still wet, you can brush on more chalk so it sticks.

Thats another advantage of using the Pan Pastels. They don't disappear like the chalk does when you seal it with Dull-Cote.


----------



## cole226 (Feb 8, 2013)

nice job. a little dirt brings things into the real world. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## geo61bird (Mar 1, 2016)

I just started weathering myself and I've found that if you use say less then a drop of rubbing alcohol before or after you apply the chalk you can get it to bond to the surfaces and create streaks or grime build up or whatever. Too much alcohol kinda just dissolves the chalk. Been experimenting for a couple of days. So much fun. :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## Mark Boyce (Jul 22, 2015)

Looks great, NJOffroader!! I have that very same kit in a box on my shelf, and I will feel great if mine looks as good as yours when I'm done. 

I had that same kit on my layout back in the '60s ans early '70s, but it along with all the rest were damaged in storage, and I threw them out over 30 years ago. I was happy to see that old favorite in kit form again.


----------



## njrailer93 (Nov 28, 2011)

I had heard the rubbing alcohol trick I'll have to do some experimenting that could be a easier solution


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

If you wife tosses a lot of cosmetics, or you know someone that does, many of those powders make great weathering material.


----------



## njrailer93 (Nov 28, 2011)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> If you wife tosses a lot of cosmetics, or you know someone that does, many of those powders make great weathering material.


I'll have To go digging than!!


----------



## njrailer93 (Nov 28, 2011)

heres attempt #2.


----------



## PatKn (Jul 14, 2015)

Very nice. The shack looks good. Surprised to see an old shack with what looks like a marble patio. The tank car in the background looks pretty good too. Not sure if you finished that one yet. If I may give some criticism, the truck in the last photo looks like someone dumped a pail of dirt on the hood. The weathering might be a little heavy. Overall great job.


----------



## njrailer93 (Nov 28, 2011)

PatKn said:


> Very nice. The shack looks good. Surprised to see an old shack with what looks like a marble patio. The tank car in the background looks pretty good too. Not sure if you finished that one yet. If I may give some criticism, the truck in the last photo looks like someone dumped a pail of dirt on the hood. The weathering might be a little heavy. Overall great job.


lol that's what I did! I saw this video on ctt where they used dirt and what not to do a vehicle. Maybe that will change


----------



## geo61bird (Mar 1, 2016)

njoffroader said:


> lol that's what I did! I saw this video on ctt where they used dirt and what not to do a vehicle. Maybe that will change


truck looks good, looks like a build up of leafs over the years... :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## njrailer93 (Nov 28, 2011)

heres the next one. im not sure how i feel about this one.


----------



## cole226 (Feb 8, 2013)

geo61bird said:


> truck looks good, looks like a build up of leafs over the years... :smilie_daumenpos:


leaves,that's what i seen.

hoped it wasn't pigeon crap! :hah:


----------



## geo61bird (Mar 1, 2016)

njoffroader said:


> heres the next one. im not sure how i feel about this one.


looks good :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

If that were a real building, I think I'd be worried about it blowing over with the skinny base!  The weathering looks good, time to brace the structure.


----------



## Waddy (Dec 18, 2014)

Just the right amount of weathering. Good job. Buildings I see around rail yards are usually kept up pretty good or to just the level of weathering you did here. Really, really weathered buildings are usually those not in use anymore.

On rolling stock I see everything from brand new to absolutely rusted hulks, in the same consist. I also see quite a mish-mash of tank car sizes, box car and flat car sizes all mixed in consists. And some engines are clean while the next one in the consist is heavily rusted. So I run everything together; some weathered, some not, all mixed together, just like I see at the real rail yards around here (Kansas City).

A mix of weathered and clean looks the most authentic to me. Your weathering looks great.

Waddy


----------



## njrailer93 (Nov 28, 2011)

Thank you the next challenge is going to be weathering my menards locomotive maintenance shop


----------



## Laidoffsick (Sep 20, 2015)

I'm glad to see so many people weathering stuff now. Cars, engines, or structures.... I think it's great, and a step forward in our scale of model railroading.

There are so many people out there doing how to videos, whether on forums, or social media. With all the different mediums and techniques, its very easy to find one that suits your style and preference.


----------



## steam chaser (Feb 21, 2011)

Very nice job.:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## MOVL (Aug 23, 2015)

The big switch tower came out great! Attention to shingles and gutter really paid off. Nice job!


----------



## usmiladim (Dec 14, 2020)

njrailer93 said:


> this is my first crack at using pastel chalk powder to do some weathering. honestly the photos dont do the justice but i thought id share im actually really happy with the end result.
> View attachment 155562
> 
> 
> ...


Very Nice!


----------



## Don F (Dec 5, 2015)

Nice work.


----------



## usmiladim (Dec 14, 2020)

usmiladim said:


> Very Nice!


I like all weathering.


----------



## BigGRacing (Sep 25, 2020)

Excellent job! NJ


----------

